

Bing Python API - shabda
http://uswaretech.com/blog/2009/06/bing-python-api/

======
jimmybot
Haven't been testing out Bing like some of the others out there. Just took a
quick look at Bing news search--they incorporate news results with top blogs?
That seems interesting to me. Is that unique, anyone know? I don't see it in
Google News.

------
jerf
OK, great, but can we please avoid the "Bing API for X" flurry from here on
out? Yes, I'm sure there will soon be Bing APIs for Clojure, Haskell, Perl,
PHP, C, C++, and so on and so forth.

If I want them, I'll Google for them.

~~~
jmatt
Agreed.

As for the actual api it's here:

<http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/dd251056.aspx>

